# crazy day



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

Well it started with a Plumber I know calling me out because he got his drum machine stuck in some roots. I get there and about 1 hour later I get it unhung. So I get out the see snake and find the problem. 3 feet deep. The house had been sitting for 4 years and roots where all in the line. I don't have a jetter so its time to dig. I go rent a backhoe. Find the 1st problem and fix it. Well about 15 ft from there we find more roots. Only thing now is its 11 feet deep. Went to cut the pipe with a wire saw and my helper should have pull my camera back 2 more feet. So now I have to get it repaired. And it took a lot more time then I priced it for. What can I say. You win some you lose some.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

its about $800 to fix a cut camera line i think... i heard another fella here talking about the same thing.
and funny thing is he blames his helper too! hahaha


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That's why I always pulled mine completely out from down hole before any cutting took place...

Rule #1- The journeyman is always right
Rule #2- If the journeyman is wrong, refer back to #1

Lol

Dang ole helpers!


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Mpc_mhayes said:


> Well it started with a Plumber I know calling me out because he got his drum machine stuck in some roots. I get there and about 1 hour later I get it unhung. So I get out the see snake and find the problem. 3 feet deep. The house had been sitting for 4 years and roots where all in the line. I don't have a jetter so its time to dig. I go rent a backhoe. Find the 1st problem and fix it. Well about 15 ft from there we find more roots. Only thing now is its 11 feet deep. Went to cut the pipe with a wire saw and my helper should have pull my camera back 2 more feet. So now I have to get it repaired. And it took a lot more time then I priced it for. What can I say. You win some you lose some.


J d Coleman does a reterm for about 300.
I ran for parts 1 time and got back just in time b4 my guy started up the grinder. I forgot and left the camera in the pipe.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

Plumberman said:


> That's why I always pulled mine completely out from down hole before any cutting took place...
> 
> Rule #1- The journeyman is always right
> Rule #2- If the journeyman is wrong, refer back to #1
> ...


 
This guy will never be a Journeyman. He is a little slow in the head. Forest Gump without jenny and the money. I only use him for Digging by hand or heavy lifting.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Mpc_mhayes said:


> This guy will never be a Journeyman. He is a little slow in the head. Forest Gump without jenny and the money. I only use him for Digging by hand or heavy lifting.


And cutting camera heads...

Lol


----------

